# New Ruger LCP part



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's something interesting:

Ruger LCP Magazine Follower for Last Shot Slide Hold Open | eBay


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

Since the LCP doesn't have a last round slide lock, this product works somewhat like an automatic slide lock. It consists of a taller follower that raises higher than normal, and the follower blocks & stops the slide from moving forward. The video shows it holding the slide open, and the shooter locking the manual slide lock. The shooter did have to push the slide rearward a little, to get the slide to lock to engage. An automatic slide lock is better, but this is close. I would be concerned with the wear/damage to the rear of the follower, with the slide slamming into it, on a regular basis. That may damage the follower and cause sticking in the mag tube. Certainly this is better than nothing, as long as the follower does not cause feeding issues.


Bob


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since the slide will be pressing upon the new magazine-follower with the full force of the recoil spring, removing the empty magazine will be slow and difficult.
In a save-your-life panic, this will not be a good thing. Small-motor skills suffer, when you're under duress.

It might prove quicker to accept that one final "click" on an empty chamber, than to struggle to extract the modified magazine.
It also may be worth practicing to count your shots as you fire them, and to then reload before firing that last cartridge.


----------

